# Camshaft selection 65 gto



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I m tryingo to figure out the best combo for my baby.

The engine is not period correct and has the followed casting,

129R112337 , i know it a 400 CI
On the heads pilot side is a 62 and DJ182

SOme one knows what kind of heads and motor is it ?

I m looking for the right kit of camshaft , street application not too rough. For a 1200 55000 RPM range.

I hope to hear from you, i have muncie 4 and posi.... Engine code is YS.

Cheers from mexico.


----------

